# $35 Free Poker Chips



## pjotter (Jan 4, 2009)

Take advantage of this limited-time-offer of $10 FREE today and *VC's Poker Room* will throw in an additional $25 in FREE BONUS DOLLARS. Simply play your FREE $10 on the real money tables to convert your bonus dollars into cold hard cash.

Remember, *VC's Poker Room* bonuses release faster, so all you have to do is play smart against the fish and you’ll release more free chips from as little as 30 hands played.

Simply follow these 4 simple steps:

- Download the *VC's Poker Room* software 

- Register a real money account. (No Deposit Required)

- Click the "Cashier" button and then the Promotions Tab. 

- Enter the code: FreeMoney 

Visit *VC's Poker Room*. No US!

* * * *

Happy New Year from *Casino Bonus Guide* and *Slots Freerolls*!


----------

